# system fails to boot after udev upgrade

## ZMaroti

Hi,

Since last baselayout, util-linux, udev, e2fsprogram, e2fsprogram-libs, lvm2 (plus removed device-mapper package) update my system fails to boot.

I get a message like:

* Starting udevd ...

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

udevd[578]: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECEATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

* Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

* Assuming udev failed somewhere, as /dev/zero does not exists 

then udev is not finding my devs and I have no sda, sda2, 3, 4 etc my /dev contains only a few entries in single user mode, fsck3 fails to find my mounts and system ask for psw for recovery in single user

I have gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 and I have the depreceated sysfs disabled in kernel. When I emerged udev it said I need higher than 2.6.27 and also said that 2.6.30 seemed ok.

It seems there might be some other kernel option which I need to turn on in my custom kernel however after browsing the options over and over again I found nothing relevant so far.

(I have Enable the block layer -> block layer SG support v4 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=yes as this was the only stuff I found which said recent udev needs it)

Unofrtunately I can't give emerge --info etc cause the machine boots only to single user mode so I have no net, no devs nothing.

I booted in with a rescue cd and my files etc are intact but if I use the kernel of the rescue CD (which is 2.6.31) with the root=/dev/sda2 option it also produces the same symptoms: udev fails to init devices.

My problem seems similar to the others with custom kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801150-highlight-udev.html

but I am not sure

My package versions are:

udev-146-r1

baselayout-1.12.13

hal-0.5.13-r2

util-linux-2.16.1

lvm2-2.02.51-r1

e2fsprogs-1.41.9

e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9

a recent emerge --info of my system can be found here (I hadn't changed anything in make.conf, and since I think mostly the kernel what was upgraded and the above mentioned packages)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795821-highlight-.htmlLast edited by ZMaroti on Thu Nov 12, 2009 8:31 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Princess Nell

I removed the two CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED options and got rid of the warning https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801833-highlight-.html. CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set here. Otherwise, I have the same package versions and all works fine, kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8. Never got the "Waiting for uevents to be processed" message, though. Some post I found talks about removing the 70-persistent-* udev rules (take a backup) and reboot to fix that.

----------

## ZMaroti

I removed the persistent udev rules and nothing changed. Previously I had 2.6.30 kernel without the CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG option set but it didn't work either (i turned it on yesterday cause it seemed related to udev)

I don't actually see why do I need lvm2 (i have no multi volume, have my partitions on one HD) but it is pulled by recent hal and according to its install message I don't need to add it to any runlevel just have it compiled.

I updated myself to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8 still no luck. But it seems it is not the kernel what is doing some weird thing because I tried to boot from rescue disk with root=/dev/sda2 and same happened it does not work. If i boot the rescue disk with its own root it will recognise devices proper.

I reinstalled udev, baselayout, hal, lvm2 but nothing changed still get the same hang after udevd initialising.

I tried to init udev by had (checked what is in the init scripts)

started /sbin/udevd --debug  (it wrote out reading rules from numerous files, then it wrote out the warning even though I have recent kernel and the DEPRECEATED configs disabled) it writes about initialize max childs to 380 and thats all.

I did a udevadm trigger, and udevadm settle nothing happened. my /dev still has just a few entries and is not populated.

----------

## nilrk

I had similar error messages.

Maybe, I had a same problem.

Device naming rules are changed in new version of lvm.

example

/dev/vg00/home -> /dev/mapper/vg00-home

Please check your fstab setting and /dev/mapper.

And related answer is here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792479.html

Sorry in poor English.

----------

